# Speed bumps in your country



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Traffic calming
spain


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

spain


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

france


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i like these ones from france


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

belgium


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Belgium.

They damage a lot of cars actually.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

xrtn2 said:


> Brazil


They make them real sneaky in Brazil don't they? Drive over that 60 or 70km/h and you're flying....


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

in a french village


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

usa
















australia








uk


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i also like this one from ireland


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

italy


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

In private villages, subdivisions and in most gated-communities in the Philippines, these speed bumps or humps are quite common.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

In Lithuania they put speed bumps on rural roads with a speed limit of 90km/h :lol: This summer my friends and I were driving on the 150 in Lithuania (no lowered speed limit) and without any sign there was a speed bump. The driver managed to brake a bit but it was still quite rough...fortunately the car was OK but since then we slowed down a bit at every intersection just in case


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

france


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

a good solution from france


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

VITORIA MAN said:


> france
> ....
> 
> 
> ...


Would someone explain what's going on there, particularly that sign?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Penn's Woods said:


> Would someone explain what's going on there, particularly that sign?


sign means that you have to yield vehicles from opposite direction on narrow part of road.
road is made narrow with intention to calm the traffic there.
(narrow lane that you can see is for bicycles)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

VITORIA MAN said:


>


Now that's just retarded.


----------



## Fane40 (May 8, 2012)

Rebasepoiss said:


> In Lithuania they put speed bumps on rural roads with a speed limit of 90km/h :lol: This summer my friends and I were driving on the 150 in Lithuania (no lowered speed limit) and without any sign there was a speed bump. The driver managed to brake a bit but it was still quite rough...fortunately the car was OK but since then we slowed down a bit at every intersection just in case


That's why they put speed bumps ! 150 km/h at an intersection !
Thank you :down:


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

In Poland they are also always signed, and almost always accompanied by a speed limit sign, usually limiting the speed to 20 km/h.

Unfortunately, other types of "schikanen" (this German word is used for them in Poland, no idea what are they commonly called in English) are almost unmet in Łódź, even though they are often a better solution than speed bumps. And the streets are often too wide which encourages the motorists to drive fast, but the problem is the city bus operator has its own demands regarding the width of lanes (at least 3,25 m, until recently: 3,5 m).


----------



## Valvejoodik (Jul 29, 2012)

True, there aren't even any direction signs on them...

In Estonia we also combined chicanes with speed bumps:








Those chicanes on the photo are also elevated so it's easier to access tram (and bus lane) by kid trolleys or wheelchairs.


----------



## Valvejoodik (Jul 29, 2012)

True, there aren't even any direction signs on them...

In Estonia we also combined chicanes with speed bumps:








Those chicanes on the photo are also elevated so it's easier to access tram (and bus lane) by kid trolleys or wheelchairs.


----------



## Vignole (Jul 2, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> It is probably taken from the Netherlands, where this has long been common. Usually you can get across them with a city car as well, but in the Netherlands they go to the next level: narrow the road to 3.5 meters wide and place that speed bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Spain are called "cojín berlinés" that means Berliner cushion or pillow.

See: https://www.google.cat/search?q=coj...lrDZAhXJPRQKHdfiB1cQ_AUICigB&biw=1536&bih=768


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Same in Polish  "poduszki berlińskie"

And also for us, cushion and pillow is the same.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil...


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

La Rioja, Spain:

Speed bumps:

121123 REDUCTOR VELOCIDAD VILLLOSLADA by Ayuntamientos de La Rioja, en Flickr

Raised zebra crossings:

121123 REDUCTOR VELOCIDAD VINIEGRA ABAJO by Ayuntamientos de La Rioja, en Flickr

Sometimes, normal zebra crossings are also painted like raised crossings

150610 Travesia Uruñuela-Somalo by Ayuntamientos de La Rioja, en Flickr

Here, only the first is actually raised:

Mejora de la LR-111 Ojacastro-Valgañón by Ayuntamientos de La Rioja, en Flickr


----------



## bratislav (Sep 23, 2012)

Novi Sad






Báčsky Petrovec



both in Vojvodina.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Now, I have nothing against speed bumps or humps.............but who were the [email protected]$$ engineers that created this type of thing:










This does not adhere to any international standard or format.........


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

Nor does that car in modern traffic, so what's the point exactly?


----------

